
Ask HN: What is the role name for this job? - melenaos
I have a SaaS product (EXPORT OrderPro) that needs allot of attention from the customer point of view.<p>It needs a Documentation portal, knowledge base, video tutorials, onboarding material, customer communication, use cases, and promoted through social media and blog posts.<p>Since I am quite busy to keep the application running and providing new features I need a person to help me with all these tasks.<p>I need a &#x27;Product owner&#x27; but with marketing and writing skills, a person that can understand the product and can provide helping material to the end users.<p>Is there any well-defined role that could help me with these tasks? What kind of background such a person has? What should I look for this hire?<p>Shall I hire a Marketing person or an IT person with writing skills?
======
scottporad
I would look for a “technical writer” or “content manager“.

I would look for that over an IT person who can write because I would want
someone who is looking at this from the customer/user perspective. The key
skill you want is “explainer”.

I don’t know how big your company is. If you’re big, you can hire this person.
If small, you can find someone to do this on a contract-project basis. That’s
how I would start, in order to find someone who is a good fit. (Something I
have done in the past is hire two contractors for the same project, as a bake-
off. It cost double, but helped me find the right partner.)

~~~
melenaos
I'm a solo developer, nothing close to a big company, I suppose that a
contract is the best fit in my case. And if I need them again I can rehire for
a contract.

With a contract, I can give them more time to learn the product, and to
understand the business. With a freelancer I think I will lose my time and
money.

You hired two contractors, did you assign them the same project overlapping or
different parts?

~~~
scottporad
I hired two contractors to do the exact same project for the exact same
amount. It was a fixed dollar amount, so I didn't have the problem of them
running up the hours.

This cost twice as much, but I wanted a long-term relationship, so I wanted to
find someone I could work well with.

Now, my situation was a little different: I was at a small company, so it was
company money, not my money. You may feel a bit differently since you're a
solo developer.

------
eternalban
_Technical Evangelist_. Ex: [https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/69179-remote-
technical-evang...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/69179-remote-technical-
evangelist-china-elastic)

~~~
melenaos
Thanks for the suggestion. Although I would see this role for a company that
produces tools for developers such as MS, oracle, Elastic, etc.

My audience is e-shop merchandisers.

~~~
eternalban
r/Technical/Product

